# Kirby Graphic's Contest VOTE Here!



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*Original*









*Entry 1*









*Entry 2*









*Entry 3*









*Entry 4*









*Entry 5*









*Entry 6*









*Entry 7*









*Entry 8*









*Entry 9*









*Entry 10*


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Um, mine got left out!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

8O 

BoscosMum should be able to edit it in, but it may mess up the votes, because people who have already voted can't change.... :?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh My Gawd....Jessamica8 I am sooooo sorry.  
Geeze leave it up to me to *boof* this up!
I have to get a moderator to edit the poll options.
Forjazz is gonna kill me.
I will stay online til' I get in touch with a mod.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorted


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No one voted for mine, how sad!  I'm number 5 btw :wink: .


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Desnbaby....the poll is going to run for 1 week.
No worry.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

All of the pictures are great. 

I'll be abstaining of course. :wink:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

np jess


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I voted for entry 4 -- I love the blurriness -- it really adds depth. It looks super soft. 

Hey everyone -- please refrain from telling people which one is yours just to TRY to keep things really neutral and fair. If they really want to figure out which one is yours just so that they can vote for you, they can look it up in the other thread. Thanks!

Edited -- # typo.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You voted for your own entry, that's nice :lol: . I didn't vote for myself, I voted for number one because of the effect it gave off.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> You voted for your own entry, that's nice :lol: . .


I think ForJazz just said that we wouldn't say whos entry was whos? :roll: :lol: 

I haven't decided who to vote for yet, hmmm...hard choice!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

DesnBaby said:


> You voted for your own entry, that's nice :lol: . I didn't vote for myself, I voted for number one because of the effect it gave off.


Ooops nope -- I voted for the one below it. I guess that would be number 4. Typo. My post wouldn't have made any sense otherwise -- because my entry was NOT blurry and I said I voted for the one I chose because I liked the blurriness. I would choose to refrain from voting before I'd vote for myself. 

(ps -- when trying to type 4 in this post I typed 3 again. Ugh! My typing is so horrible sometimes! I'm surprised I ever make any sense.)


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I was thinking about this again, and maybe I really DID vote for #3. I was on my boyfriend's mother's computer and her connection is kind of slow, so perhaps "Entry 3" was typed above the fourth graphic because the 3rd graphic hadn't showed up yet. I guess that's possible. Could a mod check that out and make sure I voted for 4, not 3, and change it if I made a mistake? I honestly didn't mean to. I mean if you read my voting post it doesn't make sense any other way.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I like Entry 4 and Entry 5. I could only vote on one so I picked Entry 4. all of the pics are cute so my real vote is all of them! Good pictures! nHow did you do that? Catlover_2004.   8) :lol:  :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I like 1 and 9 but it won't let me vote.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Heather102180....
Voting started on the 22nd and this was a 7 day poll..
Thanks for joining us...I hope you vote in our next contest....better yet...
Enter it!!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree with BoscosMum, the more people who enter, the better! If there are people who entered who talk to others on AIM or something -- tell them to come join the next one! We aren't allowed to post a link in the Lounge, so whatever you can do to help spread the word to non-art forum frequenters, please do!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I like #4. For some reason, I didn't get to vote. Is it over already?

slowpoke Tim


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, its over!  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Congrats to the winners, all the pictures are great!

At the request of the competition leaders the thread is now closed 

again congrats 8)


----------

